# Blog eintrag



## MQue (22. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein kleines JS geschrieben, welches mir meine blogs anzeigt (var blog),
dann hab ich mir ein TextArea gemacht um neue Blogs hinzufügen, wie kann ich das 1. machen und 2. wo speichere ich die Blogs, muss ich da PHP benutzen und eine Datenbank oder geht das irgendwie auch mit JavaScript?

Besten Dank,
[HIGHLIGHT="xml"]<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
        <title>Maximilian Quehenberger Blog</title>
        <script type="text/javascript">
            function Blog(body,datum) {
                this.body = body;
                this.datum = datum;
                }
            var blog = [ new Blog("Habe den Würfel bekommen1, den ich bestellt habe ...", new Date("14/11/2008")),
                         new Blog("Habe den Ball bekommen2, den ich bestellt habe ...", new Date("15/10/2008")),
                         new Blog("Habe den Kante bekommen3, den ich bestellt habe ...", new Date("16/08/2008")),
                         new Blog("Habe den Eck bekommen4, den ich bestellt habe ...", new Date("25/08/2008")),
                         new Blog("Habe den Eck bekommen4, den ich bestellt habe ...", new Date("25/08/2008")),
                         new Blog("Habe den Eck bekommen4, den ich bestellt habe ...", new Date("25/08/2008")),
                         new Blog("Habe den Eck bekommen4, den ich bestellt habe ...", new Date("25/08/2008")),
                         new Blog("Habe den Eck bekommen4, den ich bestellt habe ...", new Date("25/08/2008"))
                       ];
            function blogAnzeigen(anzahlEintraege, blog) {
                if(!anzahlEintraege)
                    anzahlEintraege = blog.length;
                var i = 0, blogText = "";
                while(i < blog.length && i < anzahlEintraege) {
                    if ( i % 2 == 0)
                        blogText += "<p style='background-color:#EEEEEE'>";
                    else
                        blogText += "<p>";                    
                    blogText += "<strong>" + blog_.datum + "</strong><br />" + blog.body + "</p>";
                    i++;
                    }
                document.getElementById("blog").innerHTML = blogText;
                }
             function sucheBlog() {
                var suchText = document.getElementById("suchtext").value;
                for(var i = 0; i < blog.length; i++) {
                    if(blog.body.toLowerCase().indexOf(suchText.toLowerCase() != -1));
                    alert("[" + blog.datum.getDate() + "." + (blog.datum.getMonth()+1)
                        + "." + blog.datum.getFullYear() + "] " + blog.body);
                    break;
                    }
                 if(i == blog.length)
                     alert("Es wurden keine Blog-Einträge gefunden, die den Suchtext enthalten.");
                }
             function neuenBlogEinfuegen() {
                var blog1 = new blog1[blog.length];
                for(var i = 0; i < blog.length; i++) {
                    blog1 = blog;
                    }
                blog1[blog1.length] = new Blog("testBlog", new Date("14/11/2008"));
                blogAnzeigen(blog1.length, blog1);
                }
        </script>
    </head>
    <body onload="blogAnzeigen(1, blog);"> <!-- onload wird aufgerufen, wenn die Seite fertig geladen wurde -->
        <h3 id="Headline">Maximilian Quehenberger Blog</h3>
        <input type="button" id="suchen" value="Im Blog suchen" onclick="sucheBlog();" />
        <input type="text" id="suchtext" name="suchtext" value="" />
        <div id="blog"></div>
        <input type="button" id="alleanzeigen" value="Alle Blog-Einträge anzeigen" onclick="blogAnzeigen(blog.length, blog);" />
        <br /><br />
        <textarea name="newBlog" rows="10" cols="70"></textarea>
        <br />
        <input type="button" id="newBlogInsert" value="neuen Blog einfügen" onclick="neuenBlogEinfuegen()" />
    </body>
</html>[/HIGHLIGHT]_


----------



## 0x7F800000 (22. Feb 2009)

> wo speichere ich die Blogs, muss ich da PHP benutzen und eine Datenbank


keinen schimmer von JS, aber die Antwort auf die Frage lautet eher "ja", es sei denn du willst in Zukunft dein Blog für dich alleine behalten und alle Änderungen mit Notepad eintragen. PHP muss es allerdings nich sein, kannst auch java nehmen... oder ruby... oder das ganze für fastCGI schreiben... da sind der Kreativität keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Achso, dieser javascript wäre dann wohl eher zum wegschmeißen, weil solche Sachen eigentlich sowieso serverseitig erledigt werden: ansonsten kann mit deinem Blog kein Mensch/keine Machine irgendwas anfangen, wenn JS nicht ausgeführt werden kann (und JS an sich ist ja hier nicht unbedingt notwendig: für statischen (x)html mit ein paar formen braucht man noch keinen JS)


----------

